# Barn Owl



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been trying to get decent pictures of one of these for a LONG time. They seem to derive glee from appearing as tiny specks nearly concealed by the curvature of the Earth in all my past attempts. I thought this was a short eared owl but Zim corrected me and laid claim to it as a barn owl. His word is good enough for me, I don't spend nearly as much time in the hay loft.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Short Eared Owl*

Great pics. My favorite owl.

Those pics are freakin RAD!!!!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome pictures!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

what a sweet looking bird, wish i had a few around....


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

incredible Brett!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Hey Brian did you go to the Superbowl party w/ Mark and the rest of those ruffians? I was chapped I missed out, heard it was a good time.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Thanks everyone! Hey Brian did you go to the Superbowl party w/ Mark and the rest of those ruffians? I was chapped I missed out, heard it was a good time.


It was just Joey, Cody and a few others. It would have been good to see you. Fun party, thanks Hogan.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Once again, nice looking photos. You got my wife right up to the screen with these.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks LOAH, and how is your fly casting arm coming along? Are you doing isometrics to be ready for the Spring thaw?


----------

